# hoyt turbo tech



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i have a pse nova but i am thinking about buying a hoyt turbo tech. but i am not so sure that it is worth the money. does any one have any opinions.


----------



## Invader24 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have never owned a Hoyt that was not worth the money. I have owned 6 different Hoyts Hyper tec, Vtec, and etc. Now I own the new Trycon  and it is worth every penny. I am not sure what a Turbo tech is going for off the the top of my head. But if I were you and they were in the high fives I would just get the Vtec its in the low six's I believe. The Trycon are going for a hair under seven. If you have never look at the FUSE company take a look at it for your sights, quiver and stabilizer.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought the turbo last year.. And let me tell ya! What a FAST bow. And when you pull it back and when it wants to go IT WILL GO. the only drawback i think it has.. i shot it through radar with lighter arrows at 65lbs and it was almost shooting 330fps. I mean, you give it any hint or flinch that you want to let that arrow go and it will fly on ya without you expecting it. Overall though, very nice bow to have.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

if your not looking at spending a bunch of money Reflex is hoyt's sister company pretty much made the same way! I just bought a reflex buckskin! I love it cam and a half system very, very smooth and very quiet! and I paid $359! I would suggest going out and shooting a lot of different bows.... that is what i did and as soon as i picked that bow up I knew it was the one for me! but they have other models that look just like the hoyts that have the same cam system but about $200 cheaper!


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

thank you all for your input.


----------

